

Potato Salad Kickstarter at $71,530 of $10 goal - ssdsa
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad#

======
jason_slack
I have no idea what to say! One one hand it is silly, on another, what a
marketing mechanism.

------
mistame
I've seen lots of articles tonight mentioning raising $70k+ and now it's down
to $43k. Is Kickstarter rolling back/freezing it or...?

------
yitchelle
Could he pocket the left over money after the event? I could imagine there
could be quite a deal left over...

------
rrss1122
This is why the Internet sucks sometimes.

